# Need 'forever' home for injured feral pidge in North West England



## soph (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi all,

Four weeks ago I found an injured feral pigeon in Manchester city centre. I took him to the vets the next morning and she said his right leg was fractured quite badly. I persuaded her not to euthanise Pidgey so she splinted and vetwrapped the leg and I've been caring for him since then. He has a small dog crate and now eats and drinks on his own.

What's becoming clear is that he has nerve damage and has no feeling or use of his right foot. He's going back to the vets tomorrow where hopefully the splint can come off but it's looking unlikely he can be released back into the wild. I don't have the facilities to keep him unless he went in the walk in run with my ex-batt hens but I think he'd be a lot happier living with other pigeons.

Is there anyone in England who can take him in or can anyone here recommend anyone I can call? I can pay for his upkeep and I have a large bucket of pigeon food that can go with him. I would love to keep him but with his welfare in mind it's best he goes to a forever home with other pidges. I am willing to deliver him anywhere when the vet says he's okay to go, although somewhere in North West England would be best (I'm in Wigan).

Thanks all 

Sophie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You could ask Freshfields Animal Rescue Centre at Ince Blundell....they have a wild bird aviary, maybe thay can offer a forever home. Their number is 
0151-931-1604.

Another possibility is our member *Nooti*, she has a flock that flies free from her garage, so he would not have to forage.

You could also try contacting Gwen at Southport (01704 543391).

Please let us know how you get along and whenther we need to look further!


----------



## soph (Dec 19, 2010)

Brill, thanks Feefo! At this check up this morning, the vet took his bandage off only to find it's not healed well and there was a big open pressure wound on the joint which meant she couldn't resplint. After discussion, we decided the best option was leg amputation as it was looking unlikely that it would heal. He pulled through fine but is a one-legged pidgey now. He's back for a check up in four days then I can contact your recommendations about rehoming him. Hopefully the snow clears up soon so we can travel!


----------

